# rear view



## f6c (Feb 18, 2009)

Can any one help? I have a 2005 Auto-trail flip down TV/Reverse camera is it possible to view through the reverse camera whilst travelling.
:?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Have a look at this post

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-75077-reversing-cctv.html


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi,
Similar to the previous post, just select av2. On my van which too is an '05, you also can also select the mirror image which gives you the right way round picture. It's pretty straightforward & gives real peace of mind when tugging!
Cheers,
CREAKY


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

yes CREAKY is spot with his advice


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> you also can also select the mirror image which gives you the right way round picture


But when you select reverse it may flip the image again. Be careful :wink:


----------

